# J&A T3



## Donalle (Jan 28, 2005)

*J&a T3*

Hi All. New to the forum. Greets. 

Just a quick one really, to get your opinions on the J&A T3 . Has anyone tried it yet? Any setup notes? I'll be placing my order soon and want to know what you guys think first.


----------



## Donalle (Jan 28, 2005)

No-one? Any info about this car? are there any Fifth-scale drivers here?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Neat car, but their website is a bit annoying in that it opens a new window for pretty much every link I click on.

-Rich


----------



## Donalle (Jan 28, 2005)

Granted. Interesting scrolling but takes a while to load. You race 1/5th Rich?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I like the cars and would love to have one, but where I am (Michigan) there aren't any tracks that I know of that race them on a road course. I think there is a small group in Lansing that owns 1/5th scales but they only race them on ovals.

The cost of them and the lack of tracks to support them in the USA limits their popularity.

-Rich


----------



## Donalle (Jan 28, 2005)

That's a pity. So on-road takes a back-burner to Off-road in the US? I suppose the offroads are easier to run wherever. So messy though! The idea of plucking grass and dog-dirt out of the car every time I take it out puts me off them somewhat. That said, they sound like fun otherwise.


----------

